# Hairless babies?



## iHayleyNorris (Jul 28, 2012)

So, my friend who doesnt have an account on here has two rats: 1 Double Rex male and 1 Beige Hooded female. Now, due to ignorance and happenstance, there is a great chance the female is pregnant. Now, I was curious: Because daddy rat is a Double Rex, is there any chance of mama rat having hairless babies? I'm just curious what we have to look forward to in mama rat's litter and curious about how the Double Rex genes pass on.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Nope, Double rex is simply two genes of the Rex gene (Re/Re) so all babies would be Rex (Re/re). No chance of Hairless.


----------



## iHayleyNorris (Jul 28, 2012)

Oh! You know, that actually makes too much sense. Lol. "Double" Rex is literally 2 Rex genes. Hahaha. Thanks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

